# If this story is true, Rick Story is a piece of ****



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Mike Pierce Tells Tale of Rick Story's Merciless Beating of Rookie in Training Sessio*



> UFC welterweight Mike Pierce was a guest on Joe Show Radio recently and didn't have the nicest stuff to say about his former trainer Pat White, or his former training partner Rick Story. Pierce has been quite vocal about not being a fan of his former trainer for a long time, and has stated that Story, who just signed a four-fight contract extension with the UFC, just goes along with whatever White tells him to do. Pierce wasn't about to do that, and his decision to leave White's Brave Legion gym was made up after one particular brutal incident. Basically Story beat down a rookie, one who appeared to be suffering from head trauma already, for no good reason at all. Here is Pierce's version (full audio after the jump):
> 
> "This kid drove all the way from Iowa. He was a wrestler, a wrestler looking to be an MMA guy, he hardly didn't have any experience, out to Vancouver, WA to learn how to fight. And you know, Pat was getting frustrated with him because he was doing what beginners do when they get beat on by a guy that's really experienced, you know. He was covering up, backing away, putting his his head down. Typical beginner-like stuff. And he (Pat) was getting frustrated, so he told myself and Ricky just to go in there and knock this guy out. That's not what you do to teammates, man. There's a time and a place for that, but in the training room? That's probably a little far.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/11/...-rick-story-merciless-beating-rookie-mma-news






Congrats Rick Story you just lost many fans!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Almost makes me wish he got a title shot just so GSP could destroy that asshole.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah that shit sounds pretty low and pathetic imo. 

Another reason i'm glad Kampmann whooped that overrated ass.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Story is over-rated and aparently a total tit. The guy's a wrestler and he got sat the f*ck down by an Englishman. LOL!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone who saw the UFC 130 countdown shouldn't be surprised.

Hope Alves gets a shot to avenge that loss one day.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Always thought of his as overrated when people were calling him a contender for the title, never was a huge fan of his but respected what he does inside the ring. Now I just dislike the guy, that is straight up classless.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow. Just, wow.

Wonder if it's this type of garbage that got him the nickname.:thumbsdown:



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Hope Alves gets a shot to avenge that loss one day.


First thought that came to mind. Flying knee followed up by nasty ground-and-pound.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Anyone who saw the UFC 130 countdown shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Hope Alves gets a shot to avenge that loss one day.


Story would beat him again. Style's make fights and Story stalks forward cuts angles and uses pressure to strike and get guys down, all of those things are exactly what you need to do to neutralize Alves.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Says as much about Mr Story as it does about the trainer, Pat White.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I liked Story and if that is true then I officially despise him and think he is a low, cowardly human being. 

Hope the guy was okay.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yep - if that is true - it takes a certain kind of people with a certain kind of mind set to do that kind of stuff - borderline evil people & maybe across the line into evil people.

If the novice kid already has head trauma & is asking for a break & the trainer Pat White tells Rick Story to keep hitting him & Story grabs him by the back of his head & keeps uppercutting him to the face.....both those guys should be arrested for felony assault. Thats how people die.

Just a vicious thing for White to tell him to do & Story is a scumbag to do it. He should have went over & threw a few uppercuts at Whites chin. That is what character & courage is about.

I'm sure that nothing will be done about this incident....but in a perfect world where they would be tried for assault......I can already see Story saying "Hey, he was my trainer, he told me to do it, I was just following orders".

We all remember those excuses from the past. And White "I wanted to teach the kid that MMA fighting is a rough sport...so if he got in trouble in a future fight....he would know how to keep fighting....I was only looking out for his future & trying to give him a teaching moment".

I'm glad Kampmann took it to him too. It looked to me like Story thought he was bigger & stronger & meaner than Kampmann & Kampmann would wilt because of it. But he soon found out (as all bullies eventually do) - that the man in the fight was Kampmann & you could see it in Story's eyes that all his bravado & confidence went out the window as the fight progressed.

End of Story.


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Good the Pierce brought this to light. Sounds like Story is an ass.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Did not like him in the first place. Always had the feeling he is a douchebag. Well, guess I will always be rooting against him from now on.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i was rooting for him against kampman but now i glad he lost, the guy was looking to learn some MMA not get his ass beat by bullies


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL settle down guys, lets not get carried away here...

you cant beleive everything you read or hear. im sure theres 2 sides to the story

perhaps a bitter Pierce for reasons undisclosed.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Is that how he got the 'horror story' moniker? 

*farting sound* :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Black_S15 said:


> LOL settle down guys, lets not get carried away here...
> 
> you cant beleive everything you read or hear. im sure theres 2 sides to the story
> 
> perhaps a bitter Pierce for reasons undisclosed.


This is what I was initially thinking. I for one will wait until a 2nd source comes out about Story in this fashion. That said, if it is true I will be the first to sign a MMAForum petition to have any and all Story threads deleted, now and forever. It's time to drown out these MMA bullies.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a complete scumbag. We all get pretty beat up in training sometimes, I'm in a lot of pain from last night, but I've _learned_ something. There's nothing to learn from what Story did, its just thuggery.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen people like Rick Story before. He looks and fits the description of a bully. He came charging at Kampmann then once he retaliated he stepped back. Just gotta teach em a lesson...then again he's a soldier and the one who is truly responsible would be the trainer. Not cool...it's only cool if you're teaching a cocky bastard a lesson. Poor kid man...prolly didn't know what hit em...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Pat White is absolute scum, Martial arts are about respect and honour, the Bushido Code, and for the head coach to not show any discipline whatsoever is ridiculous. If that happened to me the first day i walked into my MMA gym i probably would never have returned, Rick Story is scum aswell, people go to MMA classes to learn self defense and to learn how to fight, not to get beaten up by someone who is clearly the superior fighter.


You shouldn't even be sparring on your first day let alone against a professional fighter. I hope Story's career fails, he deserves no respect as a fighter or a man if he thinks that kind of behaviour is okay.

Story VS Ellenberger, Dana, sign that boy up for an arsewhooping!

Rick Story, if this turns out to be untrue, i apologise.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I knew that there was something dodgy about him, you can just tell. This only confirms my suspicions. Makes me sick. Glad he got beat in his last two fights. Hopefully he gets matched up with Carlos Condit or something and gets the shit beaten out of him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys im sure there is more to this story then stated here.

Its very possible that the kid had a spider on him and Rick Story was doing everything in his power to crush the spider and save the kid. Even if it ment putting him in a coma via uppercuts. I salute you Rick Story!! you are a hero if iv ever seen one. Most people would just run and leave that poor kid to fend for himself against the horrible horrible spider.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

There's 2 sides to every story but if it's true, Pat White and Rick Story are both cowards.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What kind of coach is Pat White anyways? Letting a rookie spar on his first training session and tells a professional ufc figter to beat the rookie up. Disgusting. 

I hope he loses his license or whatever.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

If it's true, that's being fairly epic douchebags. Even if the poor kid didn't take permanent damage, what damage do you think his MMA aspirations took?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Almost makes me wish he got a title shot just so GSP could destroy that asshole.


I'd rather have him in there with someone who would actually kick his ass. Perhaps GSP could jab his eye 500 times though.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well a couple of things, first I don't think he said it was his first training session, just that he was a beginner. Also getting dizzy when you lye down is not necessarily head trauma. There is a condition called BPPV that causes that. It is not that common, I know about it because I have it. It has to do with small crystals of calcium carbonate that build up in the inner ear and you will get dizzy sometimes if you lay down or roll over in bed. Usually happens as you get older, in my case it started with me in my mid 30s but I have a cousin who has it and it started for him when he was in his twenties.

All that being said, if the story is true, that is pretty classless.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'd rather have him in there with someone who would actually kick his ass. Perhaps GSP could jab his eye 500 times though.


Yeah because a broken orbital bone is far from getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I knew that there was something dodgy about him, you can just tell. This only confirms my suspicions. Makes me sick. Glad he got beat in his last two fights. Hopefully he gets matched up with Carlos Condit or something and gets the shit beaten out of him.


Yeah the first time i saw him, i thought he looked like a douchebag but now he is a total cocksucker.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope Joe Silva fixes up Mike Pierce Vs Rick Story... Teach him a lesson Mike!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I hope Joe Silva fixes up Mike Pierce Vs Rick Story... Teach him a lesson Mike!












anybody else think ol Mike is trying to pick a fight?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Story would beat him again. Style's make fights and Story stalks forward cuts angles and uses pressure to strike and get guys down, all of those things are exactly what you need to do to neutralize Alves.




Did you see the fight? It was increndibly close, first two rounds were pretty even an Alves killed him in the third.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe pierce, book the fight joe so then story gets cut and pierce gets to be the one who does it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

> UFC welterweight Mike Pierce was a guest on Joe Show Radio recently and didn't have the nicest stuff to say about his former trainer Pat White, or his former training partner Rick Story. Pierce has been quite vocal about not being a fan of his former trainer for a long time, and has stated that Story, who just signed a four-fight contract extension with the UFC, just goes along with whatever White tells him to do. Pierce wasn't about to do that, and his decision to leave White's Brave Legion gym was made up after one particular brutal incident. Basically Story beat down a rookie, one who appeared to be suffering from head trauma already, for no good reason at all. Here is Pierce's version (full audio after the jump):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source

Seriously? Who the hell does that?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Dont be mad, just making you aware of a thread already 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/97308-m...merciless-beating-rookie-training-sessio.html


----------



## MMABeast (Nov 21, 2011)

The coach had the main responsibility for this. But yes, its very disturbing behaviour. Hector Lombardt is also known for ******* up and injuring rookies.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Checked the front page and didn't see it.

/fail



> The coach had the main responsibility for this. But yes, its very disturbing behaviour. Hector Lombardt is also known for ******* up and injuring rookies.


That's just like the whole police brutality/killing of innocents thing. Yes, these people are taking orders but at what point do you wake up and say "Wait, this is ******* wrong!" Seriously, beating a new kid until he takes a knee is one thing, beating him afterward is a dick move of epic proportions.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Really hate this story. The local MMA gym here is a pretty respectful place. Theres a variety of people, those trying to be fighters, those just trying to learn, or those just there for a good work out. If someone is kicking your ass you can easily wave them off. And the owner is always watching for harassment and douchebaggery. 

I don't care who you think you are, beating up on a newbie like that is pathetic and low. These are the kind of people that don't know how to be in a professional sport.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

F**k Pat White and Rick Story, I look forward to another Story loss and every loss after that I'll also enjoy.

No time for this sort of shit. This is a sport not a schoolyard where the weaker get bullied.

Scumbags.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds like some Chute Boxe shit.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

What the trainer did was worse. They are both pricks of this is true.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Yeah because a broken orbital bone is far from getting your ass kicked.


A slow pattering of jabs that eventually leads to damage to one area of the body VS. crazy leg kicks and punches leaving Story in a bloody mess eventually leading to him going unconscious.

Hmmm thats a toss up alright. 

Story would prolly be smarter than Kos was and not stand tehre flat footed and wait for jabs to touch his eye.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It wasn't really a pattering of jabs.

It was one freak jab. The first punch that landed.

Just bad luck for Kos.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Sounds like some Chute Boxe shit.


That shit goes down at Chute Boxe? No wonder everyone there is a ******* badass. Still surprised that shit would go on there though.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

rygu said:


> That shit goes down at Chute Boxe? No wonder everyone there is a ******* badass. Still surprised that shit would go on there though.


Well Chute Box fighters spar like that willingly. This kid was just harassed


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> A slow pattering of jabs that eventually leads to damage to one area of the body VS. crazy leg kicks and punches leaving Story in a bloody mess eventually leading to him going unconscious.
> 
> Hmmm thats a toss up alright.
> 
> Story would prolly be smarter than Kos was and not stand tehre flat footed and wait for jabs to touch his eye.


Dude it was one of the first punches GSP threw in the fight. Unless I remember it wrong I thought Kos said it happened in round 1.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been thinking on this for a bit and I've decided to withhold judgement. I've seen quite a few wrestlers come thinking they have a lot to prove and through sheer athleticism hurt people in the gym. These new guys love to dish it out but don't know how to take and it in return and it requires good coaching to outgrow that phase. Maybe this was a misguided attempt at humbling a guy... who knows. 

The story definitely doesn't paint a pretty picture but there are always multiple points of view to an event but the main point that concerns me is that he was training at all with the issues he was experiencing. Honestly I've seen that card played too... "I can hit you hard, but don't hit me hard because I've got a concussion.."

So many different things could be going on here. Reality is I wasn't looking for a best friend in Story; just some entertaining fights. I hope he doesn't hurt someone or do something that would diminish the sport.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Disgusting if true.

Story you are a professional fighter at the highest level, what in the hell else do you have to prove?

Because honestly if this turns out to be true, all he proved was that he is a jackass. Cool story bro, you can beat up someone who is levels below you... Too bad you can't beat your way to a title shot... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

If true, this makes me even happier that Kampmann won their fight...

That's no way to treat people new to the sport, I hope that dude found a different, better gym and is still at it.

Assholes like these makes the whole sport look bad, and I disapprove of that


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

rygu said:


> That shit goes down at Chute Boxe? No wonder everyone there is a ******* badass. Still surprised that shit would go on there though.


Chute box spar pretty much until someone is KO'd. They're not however bullying new comers like in this article. The way they spar at Chute Box is agreed upon by the fighters as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Chute Box was brutal and crazy - but respectful. Not like this...which is just a cruel face stomp on what was probably someones dream.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn, well F*ck you Rick Story. I am not thankful for people like you. I hope you get the piss beat out of you forever.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Chute box spar pretty much until someone is KO'd. They're not however bullying new comers like in this article. The way they spar at Chute Box is agreed upon by the fighters as far as I'm aware.


Yeah and it wasn't some random guy looking for training being KO'd by Shogun either.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

All I hear is one dude telling a story.

Lets not get carried away.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> All I hear is one dude telling a story.
> 
> Lets not get carried away.


lol, I was going to post the exact same thing. There's two sides to every story.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Dude it was one of the first punches GSP threw in the fight. Unless I remember it wrong I thought Kos said it happened in round 1.


I guess all the more to my point then.

If GSP broke his orbital bone in the first round. It is even more sad that he couldn't finish him after 5 full rounds of mostly standup. You are the superior striker facing a guy with 1 eye for 5 full rounds.....and you can't hurt him enough from there to finish him? For 5 rounds?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah and it wasn't some random guy looking for training being KO'd by Shogun either.


Did Shogun ever KO a random guy training? First I've heard of it? If that's what you meant?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He shouldn't have done it but has anyone ever looked at Rick Story and thought he was something other than a meathead. He is basically the prototype for the kind of guy who will do anything his coach tells him in sports. 

Guys will do stuff like this all the time in boxing but that is mostly because they are bitter douchebags not because some coach is telling them to.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

osmium said:


> He shouldn't have done it but has anyone ever looked at Rick Story and thought he was something other than a meathead. He is basically the prototype for the kind of guy who will do anything his coach tells him in sports.
> 
> Guys will do stuff like this all the time in boxing but that is mostly because they are bitter douchebags not because some coach is telling them to.


I agree with the boxing thing, but it isn't like that in every gym, and I go a credible boxing gym... This is a different predicament, but I've watched 24/7 where Mayweather basically mocks and talks shit to his sparring partners and he beats them down pretty bad. They don't let the camera crew film the sparring session though. Like I said though, it's a different situation.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> All I hear is one dude telling a story.
> 
> Lets not get carried away.


Even worse, he comes off sounding like a heart broken ex girlfriend. I'll wait till I hear it from more than one guy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Did Shogun ever KO a random guy training? First I've heard of it? If that's what you meant?


Haha no. I was saying that he didn't. Someone said Chute box was crazy and people got KO'd in sparring. I was just pointing out that it wasn't elite fighters KOing nobodies like this story if true.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

This might tell you something about Story...he posted on Facebook a video of a party at his house where his brother agreed to be shot in the back with a 12ga shotgun that had the BBs removed from the shell. It showed his brother, plain as day, getting shot from about 10ft away. He buckled and hit the ground in pain, and couldn't quite pull himself together for several moments he was in such pain. What kind of pro athlete would think it was cool to post a video of someone getting shot like that? All he needs is a copy cat fan to blow one his friends away thinking it was cool to be like Story. I wrote him a response telling him how stupid he was to post a video of someone being shot like that. The guy isn't blessed with much common sense, and clearly likes to show off how wild he can be. Dumb ass.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MLD said:


> This might tell you something about Story...he posted on Facebook a video of a party at his house where his brother agreed to be shot in the back with a 12ga shotgun that had the BBs removed from the shell. It showed his brother, plain as day, getting shot from about 10ft away. He buckled and hit the ground in pain, and couldn't quite pull himself together for several moments he was in such pain. What kind of pro athlete would think it was cool to post a video of someone getting shot like that? All he needs is a copy cat fan to blow one his friends away thinking it was cool to be like Story. I wrote him a response telling him how stupid he was to post a video of someone being shot like that. The guy isn't blessed with much common sense, and clearly likes to show off how wild he can be. Dumb ass.


I'm a Jackass fan. I don't see the big deal.:confused02:

Its not like he shot his brother out of the blue. He *agreed* to have it done.

Man, this whole thread is like some witch-hunt from another century. One dude tells a tale and *eveybody* believes him. Well, sorry. Im old enough to know that humans + exaggeration = common.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Reading this kind of reminds me of the old lions den. Before you were alowed to be on the team you had to show you had heart and determination. They would push you to the breaking point and see how far you can go. Ken Shamrock put it something like "I can teach you how to fight but I can't teach heart" and they wanted the guys who had heart. 

Although I don't agree with the process it may not be so much that story and his coach are ass holes but he may be testing the men like the lions den did.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MLD said:


> This might tell you something about Story...he posted on Facebook a video of a party at his house where his brother agreed to be shot in the back with a 12ga shotgun that had the BBs removed from the shell. It showed his brother, plain as day, getting shot from about 10ft away. He buckled and hit the ground in pain, and couldn't quite pull himself together for several moments he was in such pain. What kind of pro athlete would think it was cool to post a video of someone getting shot like that? All he needs is a copy cat fan to blow one his friends away thinking it was cool to be like Story. I wrote him a response telling him how stupid he was to post a video of someone being shot like that. The guy isn't blessed with much common sense, and clearly likes to show off how wild he can be. Dumb ass.


Just the wad out of a shotgun will blow a hole threw stuff so that's pretty idiotic. I'd rather see that then someone with a bottle rocket stuck in their ass though:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Just the wad out of a shotgun will blow a hole threw stuff so that's pretty idiotic. I'd rather see that then someone with a bottle rocket stuck in their ass though:thumb02:


HOLY ****!!

Those idiots have got to be local to me.:thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

K R Y said:


> Chute box spar pretty much until someone is KO'd. They're not however bullying new comers like in this article. The way they spar at Chute Box is agreed upon by the fighters as far as I'm aware.


Bingo, and most of thier fighters have injury issues, its not smart training IMHO. 

We go 75% and it ramps up till someone says something its just natural to hit back hard after you got taged but this sounds like assault to me. 

Funny thing about dojo/gym owners, I know that if you as a trainer were to be busted doing that crap in town, they would walk in your place call you out beat you up and tell you to get it right or get out of town. 

People read shit like this and think eh maybe football will be better for lil Tommy and there's nothing more scary than 6 dojo owners that just lost students because YOU are a asshole.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> I'm a Jackass fan. I don't see the big deal.:confused02:
> 
> Its not like he shot his brother out of the blue. He *agreed* to have it done.


I don't care if he agreed or not. My point was a kid will see that and be inspired to try it to. He'll hurt his friend, be convicted of a gun related crime and spend time in jail. Not very responsible for anyone to do, let alone a pro-athlete with a fan base. Maybe I'm different than others for seeing it this way, but it is the only way I see it. Never post video of yourself shooting at someone...it just isn't smart.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MLD said:


> I don't care if he agreed or not. My point was a kid will see that and be inspired to try it to. He'll hurt his friend, be convicted of a gun related crime and spend time in jail. Not very responsible for anyone to do, let alone a pro-athlete with a fan base. Maybe I'm different than others for seeing it this way, but it is the only way I see it. Never post video of yourself shooting at someone...it just isn't smart.


I definitely agree with it not being a smart thing to do but you can shoot someone from pretty damn close with birdshot and it won't kill them. It's all about location of course Probably do the kid good in the long run if he's dumb enough to have someone shoot him:thumb02:

As far as showing kids how to do dangerous things, that stuff is all over the place. How many wanna be Jackass clowns were out there effing themselves up in hopes of making it big? Hardcore backyard wrasslin'? You should see the one where the kids gets it with a weedeater:laugh:

The point is if a kid is influenced enough by some stupid video he saw on facebook than who cares? Let him suffer the consequences. People constantly try to point the finger at who's responsible for a mistake or try to find someone to blame when it was the individual and noone else that should be at fault. If a young man who is old enough to obtain a firearm shoots his willing buddy that is injured then they are at fault. Nobody else.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MLD said:


> I don't care if he agreed or not. My point was a kid will see that and be inspired to try it to. He'll hurt his friend, be convicted of a gun related crime and spend time in jail. Not very responsible for anyone to do, let alone a pro-athlete with a fan base. Maybe I'm different than others for seeing it this way, but it is the only way I see it. Never post video of yourself shooting at someone...it just isn't smart.


Absolute nonsense. Any kid that sees this video and is "inspired" to do the same thing is a fecking idiot who deserves whats coming. Thier parents are probably a pair of feckwits who ignore thier kids and watch TV all day.

I know a lot of nice kids from nice homes who enjoy some Jackass shenanigans, without even the slightest urge to actually repeat it.

In a nutshell, blame the state of parenting... not the dudes making the videos.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

MLD said:


> I don't care if he agreed or not. My point was a kid will see that and be inspired to try it to. He'll hurt his friend, be convicted of a gun related crime and spend time in jail. Not very responsible for anyone to do, let alone a pro-athlete with a fan base. Maybe I'm different than others for seeing it this way, but it is the only way I see it. Never post video of yourself shooting at someone...it just isn't smart.


Magic Bullet/Hypodermic syringe model

The theory suggests that the mass media could influence a very large group of people directly and uniformly by ‘shooting’ or ‘injecting’ them with appropriate messages designed to trigger a desired response.

Both images used to express this theory (a bullet and a needle) suggest a powerful and direct flow of information from the sender to the receiver. The bullet theory graphically suggests that the message is a bullet, fired from the "media gun" into the viewer's "head". With similarly emotive imagery the hypodermic needle model suggests that media messages are injected straight into a passive audience which is immediately influenced by the message. They express the view that the media is a dangerous means of communicating an idea because the receiver or audience is powerless to resist the impact of the message. There is no escape from the effect of the message in these models. The population is seen as a sitting duck. People are seen as passive and are seen as having a lot media material "shot" at them. People end up thinking what they are told because there is no other source of information.

New assessments that the Magic Bullet Theory was not accurate came out of election studies in "The People's Choice," (Lazarsfeld, Berelson and Gaudet, 1944/1968). The project was conducted during the election of Franklin D. Roosevelt in 1940 to determine voting patterns and the relationship between the media and political behavior. The majority of people remained untouched by the propaganda; interpersonal outlets brought more influence than the media. The effects of the campaign were not all-powerful to where they persuaded helpless audiences uniformly and directly, which is the very definition of what the magic bullet theory does. As focus group testing, questionnaires, and other methods of marketing effectiveness testing came into widespread use; and as more interactive forms of media (e.g.: internet, radio call-in shows, etc.) became available, the magic bullet theory was replaced by a variety of other, more instrumental models, like the two step of flow theory and diffusion of innovations theory.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapstick said:


> Magic Bullet/Hypodermic syringe model
> 
> The theory suggests that the mass media could influence a very large group of people directly and uniformly by ‘shooting’ or ‘injecting’ them with appropriate messages designed to trigger a desired response.
> 
> ...


Agreed... and exactly why we don't watch any mainstream TV at home.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Eh, like 90% of the shows designed for kids could lead them to do crazy bullshit that could get them or someone else killed.

As far as social programming and the media is concerned Society of The Spectacle is probably the most prescient book on the topic. Dominant images only have the power to influence not control which is why they have to be combined with other mechanisms that lead you a few steps at a time down whatever the desired path is.


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Link to full: Rick Story's Response to Mike Pierce - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/rick-storys-response-mike-pierce-1905347/


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Rick Story's Response to Mike Pierce*



> OK I figure this is one of the best places to start. What Mike Pierce said about me hitting Abel when he was on a knee saying stop is BULL SHIT. Abel wasn't some random person off the street either. At the time he was 1-1 as a professional and had been training with us for 3 months. He was a 4 time All-American for William Penn college in Iowa and actually beat me at nationals my first match my junior year at Southern Oregon University. What Mike also decided to forget to say is how many times Abel had tapped him that week in training (I think 2 by guillotine). What Mike also forgot to admit was how well Abel did in sparring against Brad Blackburn (at the time current UFC welterweight). Abel was new to our team but not new to the sport and not a poor defenseless kid. Abel did have Vertigo and had taken time off. Pat would not let him sparr without a doctors note saying he was cleared. I had talked with Abel before the session and asked him how his Vertigo was doing, he said he was cleared but to be safe I told him I would only throw body shots. We do sparr hard at BRAVE LEGION but not stupid. I would never hit anyone that was telling me stop. Anyway we have a rule too, if someone is rocked drop the intensity down to 10% and only throw to the body so your partner can recover to continue and we don't fall into the habit of stopping when someone is close to being finished. Pat would never encourage the continuance of hitting someone that says stop. Anyone that has half a brain would realize this wouldn't be something that could be kept secret for very long. How come this sounds like an isolated incident? Probably because it's a lie. If it happened before it wouldn't be something you could contain. Anyone that knows me would agree that I am not that kind of a person, and I am confident when I say this. Mike and Pat were never friends, Mike had been kicked off our team before because he wasn't a team player and it was just a fact their personalities clashed. The only reason we let Mike back on the team is because I told Pat I wanted him as a practice partner. I never not got along with Mike but he wasn't the kind of person that I would like to go hang out with I personally thought Mike was very self-centered and selfish and had a huge ego. As far as me being brain washed its far from the case. I am friends with Pat, we hang out and do things all the time and I cannot say the same for when Mike was on our team. I decided to invest in our gym BRAVE LEGION and have been running strong with our team ever since. Pat is an awesome coach a great friend and only has our teams best interest in mind. I listen to Pats coaching and don't think listening to my coach is a bad thing. Pats coaching has brought Mike and Myself to the UFC in a short period of time. Supposibly I am brain washed because I am still listening to my coach who got me into the UFC after ten months of training and working with my business partner to make sure my investment and my team succeeds. If this is brain washed well I guess I am guilty. I am a college graduate, spent 8 years in the National Guard and was a Platoon Leader for almost two years. I make my own decisions but work as a teammate with my coach and business partner Pat White bottom line, and because Mike is not a team player he probably wouldn't understand this concept.
> This all happened around the time when Mike was preparing for his fight with Julio Paulino. I helped him train for this fight just like most of his other ones. He came out of that fight with a little bruise on his cheek and no other damage. I was not there but Pat had talked with Mike and said "since you didn't take any damage we are going to need you to be back in the gym on Monday to help Ricky for his fight in three weeks." Mike no-shows for an entire week. Pat and myself tried to call but typical non-team player he was he didn't answer his phone. Mike shows up on the following Tuesday I believe weighing almost 200lbs. Pat told Mike he needed to be at 190lb. training weight to be a good practice partner for me. Mike came in the next day weighing only a pound lighter, Pat told him it was the last time he could train if he wasn't going to make weight because he needed to be at a realistic weight for me. Pat told him to not show up until he was. Well that was the end, Mike never came back. Mike did leave a letter to Pat thanking him for all of the training and stating he would like to come back and sparr from time to time but our team was not a good fit for him. It left a bad taste in my mouth just for the fact that I helped him train for his fight and he decided to bail and not be a team player in my most crucial weeks of training for a fight.
> These are some of the reasons why Pat and Me didn't want Mike on our team anymore. Mike and one of our teammates were told to go do a specific workout on the track and to do it with each other to help push themselves. Mike ends up taking his girlfriend to the track worked out by himself and left our car-less teammate who lived less then two minutes away high and dry to find his own way to the track. When confronted his response was something along the lines of him not being responsible for our teammate which I believe is really messed up. Pat told me about a time when they were at the airport and there was a lady on the ground crying looking through the contents of her dumped bag for a passport or something and Mike pointed and was laughing at her, what if something was seriously wrong with her? There was one time when Mike came into the practice room and told Pat and Me that his girlfriends child was retarded and locked the kid in the room because he was getting annoyed and then laughed. These are isolated events that stick out in my mind but know there are tons more, but all of these hopefully paint a little bit of a picture of what kind of a person Mike is behind the interview questions or cameras.
> There were numerous times in person and in interviews where Mike has said this is an individual sport, just like wrestling which justifies how he acts. Try training for a fight on a desert island by yourself Mike. Mike has been at Team Quest and when he came to our team seemed to have countless bad things to say about Matt Linland and Robert Follis and how it sucked so bad there. It just seems like he is doing the same to us at BRAVE LEGION now. Mike is obviously trying to maliciously affect our gym and my career by telling lies about Pat and Myself. He seems like a crazy ex-girlfriend that tries to make their ex-boyfriends life miserable. I don't intend on having an Internet battle just giving my side to everyone. *I have read the forums and I am seriously amazed at some of the things people say only hearing one side.* Hopefully this evens things out a little bit and gets read by a lot of people. I did laugh about the all of the soul patch comments though


sherdog


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> sherdog


Now we have 2 opinions??... oh no!! The forum will collapse under the weight of objectivity.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If this story is true then Rick Story is a grade A asshole. The LAST thing you want to do is hit someone while they want to stop IN TRAINING!!!!!!

Now I want to see Rick knocked out for a lil while.. and even then I don't think I'll like him.

EDIT: WAIT!!!! I just read Rick's response. I'm now speechless and will withhold all judgement until I get more answers dammit.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know how much I buy into what Rick just said. I can see Mike being ego-maniacal just by listening to him talk but what the hell does he gain by telling these "lies"? Why would he say any of that out of nowhere? 

What I'm taking out of this is that they're both probably assholes.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ugh, I think i'm gonna have to separate that into paragraphs before I read it. One thing is for sure about Rick: his language skills are are less than stellar.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I don't know how much I buy into what Rick just said. I can see Mike being ego-maniacal just by listening to him talk but what the hell does he gain by telling these "lies"? Why would he say any of that out of nowhere?
> 
> What I'm taking out of this is that they're both probably assholes.


Dude, you might be a well balanced individual, but the simple facts are that some people bullshit and bullshit big.

There could be 100 reasons why Mike would trash Rick. They trained together. They must have thousands of interactions between them. Interactions none of us witnessed.

Having said that, if I had to put my money on a single sweeping speculative opinion... it would be that they are both probably arseholes.:thumbsup:


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Now we have 2 opinions??... oh no!! The forum will collapse under the weight of objectivity.


What we need is all THREE sides of the story:

1. Mike Pierce's side
2. Rick Story's side
3. The truth

I'll go with Pierce 'for now'. Story REALLY had to go out and tell us a big long 'story' to cover his ass. Needlessly complicated to fill our heads with details to distract?... maybe.

But Pierce was the one that seems to have started this, and we don't know why. At best, he makes Story look bad and comes across as a snitch himself. At worst, people think Pierce is a lying douche with no sense of loyalty. Not exactly a win-win.

Let the soap opera begin...:confused05:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone know how to contact Abel Trujillo? Somebody could ask him about it and get his side of the story.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

story needs to learn better paragraphs


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TraMaI said:


> I don't know how much I buy into what Rick just said. I can see Mike being ego-maniacal just by listening to him talk but what the hell does he gain by telling these "lies"? Why would he say any of that out of nowhere?
> 
> What I'm taking out of this is that they're both probably assholes.


Flawed logic imo...

Mike doesn't need to gain anything -- maybe he's just a shit-disturber looking to get under a former team-mates skin? Maybe there's some bad blood there and he's looking to make him look like a bad guy. Just the same that maybe it's true and Story is a bully that beats up people in practice when they call for a break.

This is why I reserved judgement. It's easy to make somebody look bad with only one side to the story (bad pun). Now with Story's story, we're getting two completely different stories (lol). Both seem to have a biased view on this...

Story could have probably got somebody to edit that wall-of-text post though... yikes.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> story needs to learn better paragraphs


Oh, the irony.

( ... unless you were joking? In which case, well played sir! )


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> All I hear is one dude telling a story.
> 
> Lets not get carried away.


Thanks for the negative rep bro!! I guess you ignored the part where i said "if this is true". Way to go cool guy, I hope you feel better about whatever is making you so angry. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

A1yola06 said:


> Thanks for the negative rep bro!! I guess you ignored the part where i said "if this is true". Way to go cool guy, I hope you feel better about whatever is making you so angry. :thumb02:


*yawn*​


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

A1yola06 said:


> Thanks for the negative rep bro!! I guess you ignored the part where i said "if this is true". Way to go cool guy, I hope you feel better about whatever is making you so angry. :thumb02:


This coming from a guy who repped me with "You should be in jail for being such a cock sucker "

:confused05:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not sure who to believe. Mike Pierce strikes me as an arrogant jerk, with his comments about his future and past opponents recently. I've never really gotten that impression from Rick Story. He was very humble after beating Hendricks and Alves.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This coming from a guy who repped me with "You should be in jail for being such a cock sucker "
> 
> :confused05:


I lol'd:laugh:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Stop your mudslinging you guys, this is an old thread and it will be closed unless you get back on track...

Thank you


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I herd some new tidbits about this on beatdown, they said the story they got was this guy was joyriding a few other guys in the gym. They also said he was not new to mma but new to the gym, so I think we have one azzhole being beat up by another azzhole, I quit paying att after that.

You don't as a new guy walk into a gym and start showboating with the amatuer level fighters and not expect to get the attention of the top guys there, if that is what went down. Two wrongs don't make a right either but I understand.


----------

